# Child-proof covers?



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Argh! My two-year old yanked open my lovely red leather cover with corner light, breaking it and the kindle beyond repair. I can still read the kindle, but the little hook on the side was broken. I know that toddlers have superhuman strength and supervillain cleverness when it comes to destorying things but is there such a thing as a child-proof kindle case?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> Argh! My two-year old yanked open my lovely red leather cover with corner light, breaking it and the kindle beyond repair. I can still read the kindle, but the little hook on the side was broken. I know that toddlers have superhuman strength and supervillain cleverness when it comes to destorying things but is there such a thing as a child-proof kindle case?


I am so sorry! You might be better off with an M-edge with the corner straps that zips closed AND trying to remember to keep it up high and out of sight. The zippers might be harder for the little fingers. I am guessing that some of the problem was your 2-year old opening from the wrong side. M-edge does have a red cover and you could get a light that fit inside the case.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tara, I would suggest you keep it inside a zippered bag, if you are putting it on an end table or something like that.  It's a little more cumbersome to put it in and out every time, but possibly your little one won't even pay attention to it if it's inside a zippered bag.  My granddaughter just turned 3, I keep my tablet in a zippered case on the end table and she never pays attention (she's here 3 or 4 days each week).


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> ... is there such a thing as a child-proof kindle case?


Only one made of steel.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Only one made of steel.


And a combination lock!


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

There's a certain type of case which may do what you're asking - it is sort of a wooden case with hinges and latches to prevent the cover from opening easily. I saw it at this site, but it's currently unavailable - http://onlinegiftsdeals.com/

You might try looking in your local stores, they might have a similar type of case.

Hope you find something that will keep your child's prying little fingers off your precious Kindle!


----------



## ferdalba (Jan 27, 2011)

There is an aluminum metal case on ebay. It worths a try.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

With too young children of my own, I would have to say that having a kindle around them is just plain dangerous (for the kindle,LOL). I keep my kindle in a Diane von Furstenberg case, out of reach and out of site when the kids are around. Usually in my room on a shelf or in a nightstand. When they around and I am reading, it is in my hand. Like others have mentioned, covers with a full zip around closure would probably be a better fit for your toddler. Good luck!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

An Otterbox Commuter case, nestled in a slim aluminium briefcase (with a foam mold inside perfect size for the Kindle in its case), with a laser-grid array that results in child-repellent (the movie Cars will immediately come on in another room) when breached.

Should be fool-proof.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

maries said:


> I am so sorry! You might be better off with an M-edge with the corner straps that zips closed AND trying to remember to keep it up high and out of sight. The zippers might be harder for the little fingers. I am guessing that some of the problem was your 2-year old opening from the wrong side. M-edge does have a red cover and you could get a light that fit inside the case.


I agree. Their "Latitude" case is highly protective.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Hadou said:


> An Otterbox Commuter case, nestled in a slim aluminium briefcase (with a foam mold inside perfect size for the Kindle in its case), with a laser-grid array that results in child-repellent (the movie Cars will immediately come on in another room) when breached.
> 
> Should be fool-proof.


Lol. My kids are suckers for Cars, so that just might work.... Seriously, I am taking notes on these options....


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an 18 month old grandson and I can tell you my Kindle is not safe from him in a zipper bag, box or wrapped.
The only thing you can do is when it's not in your hands put it up high and preferably where he cannot see it.
Boys will be boys!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that! I have an autistic daughter and bumbling 3 year old. My son was responsible for the death of my first Kindle when he manages to scoot it under my chair just at the exact moment I sat down. Luckily my daughter hasn't touched the Kindle but did manage to break my last phone. Now I have an iPhone, first thing I did was buy a case for it. I've heard Otter for the iPad so you might try that.

I'd also like to say that putting electronics up is a perfectly great idea in theory, in practice it's not always effective or practical (especially if you have more than one kiddo  ).


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Guardian case for the K2. It is a waterproof, floating case which I love. I broke my k2 (while dealing with my 2 year old niece) and bought a k3. The k3 is a bit small for the case. But I got two small pieces of foam and set them in the case and the k3 stays in place just fine. This case is pretty much indistructable. You can read with it fine (but you have to open it to turn the kindle on. That is my only gripe. I don't think that it is currently for sale any more. But I wouldn't be surprised if someone on this board has one and will sell it if they have upgraded to the K3.

I reviewed it on my blog a year ago. http://bookwi.se/guardian-waterprooffloating-case-for-kindle/


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

I recommend a Square Trade Warranty instead!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Warranties are a good idea with young children.  I have had several pieces of electronics replaced because a child thought my phone needed a bath or similar.  But I did break 2 kindles in a week (only two I have broken).  Both were a result of dealing with children (not them breaking them, but me breaking them as I was moving too quickly to deal with a child.)  Warranties only work once. (or at least most of them only work once.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 7 year old and a 4 year old.  Both know better than to touch my kindle or even the oberon it's in unless asked to bring it to me or put it in my purse. Heck, Hubby won't even touch it unless asked to. LOL I'm a little over protective. I usually leave it on my bedside table, coffee table or in my purse.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Going to have to check out that Otterbox for Kindle. Have one for my phone, and it's already survived three drops and spilled water. In every case, the culprit has been me, and not my three kids!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

have you called amazon customer service?  When my son dropped mine down the stairs and it broke amazon replaced it, despite the fact that i told them it was my fault.


----------

